# ECU Types



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

hey guys, haven't post here much, but i'm always looking around. awesome forum. i did a bunch of searches here, on sentra.net and se-r.net and found nothing. funny thing is, i have an FSM and couldnt even find the info in that huge ass book! anyway, my question is that i have a 1995 SE-R and i am going to purchace a JWT ecu upgrade in a week or so...so i ordered a 1995 SE-R MT ecu from a junkyard so i wouldn't have downtime while the stock ecu was at jwt. when i compared both ecu's the code on the ecu label was slightly different and when i installed the junkyard ecu i got a check engine light....car ran fine and had the 7100 fuel cut...maybe a california ecu? anyone know anything about variations of ecus or should this one work on my car? appriciate any help you guys can give me. thanks!

Junkyard code: 5ZE1BW.....BW in big letters
Stock code: 5ZE13G....3G in big letters


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

come on someone has to know


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure someone around here should know, but if not, try giving JWT a call....maybe they can help you. Just explain the situation....they'll be modifying the ECU for you anyway.


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

bump


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

so what did you find out?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

D'oh, I just called JWT for a personal question today, but I forgot about your issue. Try calling them, or finding out at a dealership.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

gb95ser,

just make sure you keep your own ECU and send JWT the new one you have.

Tell them that your car has a slightly different ECU, give them the code #s of your own ECU, and state what exactly is the spec of yor car (i.e. something like 1995 B14, non-CA emmissions, MT, etc.)

They will take it into account and put the correct code in the one you will send them.

Chris


----------

